# Montserrat Valencia



## Mr Mannering (Jun 1, 2016)

Hi all. I am looking at suitable areas for my family as we would like to move to Spain and I have come across this one. I am hoping to get over to have a look around at some point but wondered if anyone had any knowledge of it or surrounding areas?


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

I live there.

What would you like to know?


----------



## Mr Mannering (Jun 1, 2016)

Thanks for the response. Mainly what anyone can tell me about the place really. Pros and cons. I have two younger children so will no doubt be looking at schools. Are the locals friendly? Local services facilities and services good? Other than glorious pictures online I'm struggling to find much. Last year my family visited Granada and whilst we had a great time and granada is beautiful it wasn't quite for us. Some of the areas appeared to be ghost towns with empty houses and somewhat deralict. I appreciate this could be the effect of the crisis.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

It's a typically Spanish town of about 8000. There are other nationalities here, but it's not a holiday resort, it's a place that a lot of people from Valencia City have weekend houses, which account for a lot of the houses for sale, we bought one.

The town's name covers quite a large area, although the town centre itself isn't too big. Three supermarkets and all the other shops you need on a day to day basis. The road to Picassent, which links to the A7 and the V31 to Valencia, is being upgraded now. Buses to Valencia are quite frequent. No Metro here, the nearest being Picassent or Torrent.

New secondary school under construction.

Sports Centre with a couple of football pitches and a pool.

Good Health Centre, also a Dentist here too but I haven't experienced them.

About half a dozen restaurants, including a Chinese, and several more bars and cafes.

Post office and four Banks.

People very friendly and helpful, although very little English is spoken.

Outwith the town there are various urbanisations. There are a few empty houses about, some have never been occupied by the look of it, but you have to look to find them. 

Anything else you want to know, just ask away.


----------



## Mr Mannering (Jun 1, 2016)

Thanks this is very informative and I thank you for your time. Do you think there is any fear of illegal housing? Everything you have provided covers most of what I was interested in. I can speak Spanish to a certain level to get by but my wife and children as of yet do not. Obviously I need a visit to get more of a feel. Do you mind me asking what area of Montserrat you are in? I see on the map smaller outskirt locations like colinas left and right amongst others.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

I think the spectre of illegal housing can rear it's head anywhere! I know someone in Real (just down the road) who has been told by his Ayuntamiento that all the houses where he lives are illegal, but there are too many to do anything about ! That's something that you have to deal with on a house by house basis - see the other thread "Almost all cash - property purchase"

If you look at the map and see the Notra Sierra de la Asuncion Urb, we are on the other side of the CV416. About 2 km to town


----------



## Kippernana (5 mo ago)

Is this forum still open


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Yes, it is.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Kippernana said:


> Is this forum still open


Very much so.

There are new posts every day.


----------



## Marie Milton (13 d ago)

Hi
Thinking of moving to montserratt . Can someone tell me what it would be like to have three medium size dogs in Montserratt, what are the rules, regulations regarding dogs. I have heard they are not very popular in Spain?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Marie Milton said:


> Hi
> Thinking of moving to montserratt . Can someone tell me what it would be like to have three medium size dogs in Montserratt, what are the rules, regulations regarding dogs. I have heard they are not very popular in Spain?


.... I think you may have heard wrongly. Many Spanish have dogs.


----------

